# Salary Question



## guzplace (Sep 23, 2011)

Dears,

I got a job offer for 30,000 AED full package in Abu Dhabi including housing and everything else.

The position is in IT as a Senior Databaes Administrator as I have 6 years experience.


Do you think it is a good salary as I am making 3000 USD in my home country ?


----------



## guzplace (Sep 23, 2011)

guzplace said:


> Dears,
> 
> I got a job offer for 30,000 AED full package in Abu Dhabi including housing and everything else.
> 
> ...




Can anybody help guys ?


----------



## rehanrafi (Aug 25, 2011)

I myself am moving to UAE in the next two weeks. I would say whether a salary is good enough depends on your current life style and your expected life style in UAE.
Beyond that, it is guess work.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

so u hve any spouses or committments?


----------



## guzplace (Sep 23, 2011)

Bon Bon said:


> so u hve any spouses or committments?


I don't have any spouses or commitments. I am on my own


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends. In Jordan, is 3000$ usd a middle of the road salary or high salary? Here, you will be in the middle and about average with most western single expats on that salary. Really will depend on the lifestyle you try to lead in the uae. You could at the end of the month save 15000k easily but if you try to keep up with the jone's and live in the nice corniche apartment, drive a bmw and weekends in dubai staying at hotels and going to clubs, you could easily spend all of the extra income.


----------



## guzplace (Sep 23, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Depends. In Jordan, is 3000$ usd a middle of the road salary or high salary? Here, you will be in the middle and about average with most western single expats on that salary. Really will depend on the lifestyle you try to lead in the uae. You could at the end of the month save 15000k easily but if you try to keep up with the jone's and live in the nice corniche apartment, drive a bmw and weekends in dubai staying at hotels and going to clubs, you could easily spend all of the extra income.


Thank you so much for your reply. For 6 years experience 3000$ USD in Jordan is very good above average. However I was aiming at Saving up 15K per month which is why I would consider about Dhabi. I heard a studio in Abu Dhabi would cost 5k-6k per month how true is that ?

Are there any heavy expenses per month ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check dubizzle for pricing. I would say 6k is about right for finding a nice enough studio that is on the island. As far as extra expenses you will have the normal cable/internet/phone/dewa and maybe you will have to pay extra for parking. Sometimes I think Abu Dhabi is easier without a car. Parking is such a nightmare in most of the city.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

It is good my friend


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

it's very good offer , do not miss it


----------

